# Frenulum = Clitoris, etc?



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Am I right? Does anyone know what male parts correspond to what female parts, and exactly which parts are removed during circumcision?

I know the foreskin is removed, the frenulum is worthless afterwards, sometimes the glans is removed, am I missing anything? I have an idea for a shirt









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH









Our kitties!


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

your information is not exactly accurate. the foreskin is, obviously removed. it depends on the type of circumcision how the frenulum is effected. any bit of frenulum still has some feeling. the glans being removed is a very, very, very unlikely thing, one of the worst accidents that can happen.

the foreskin is the same as the clitoral hood. the sensations from frenulum and clitoris may be similar, but they are not anatomically. the clitoris is anatomically similar to the glans. off hand, i can not think of any anatomically similar part to the frenulum. i don't think there really is one, since the clitoral hood doesn't go all the way around.
a boy with hypospadias, foor exmple (with hooded foreskin) has no frenulum at all


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen*
your information is not exactly accurate. the foreskin is, obviously removed. it depends on the type of circumcision how the frenulum is effected. *any bit of frenulum still has some feeling.* the glans being removed is a very, very, very unlikely thing, one of the worst accidents that can happen.

the foreskin is the same as the clitoral hood. the sensations from frenulum and clitoris may be similar, but they are not anatomically. the clitoris is anatomically similar to the glans. off hand, i can not think of any anatomically similar part to the frenulum. i don't think there really is one, since the clitoral hood doesn't go all the way around.
a boy with hypospadias, foor exmple (with hooded foreskin) has no frenulum at all

About the frenulum still having feeling, I think Frank explained before that since the nerve is crushed the frenulum is as good as worthless. If I remember correctly







Anyhow, do you know if there's a website that gives what parts are equivilant?

~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH









Our kitties!


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

this is the only info i could find until now. http://www.noharmm.org/anatsim.htm
it is a diagram. i will keep looking


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen*
your information is not exactly accurate.

And yours isn't totally accurate either. From an anatomy standpoint, you're pretty much on the mark but the really important part is the functional equivalent. The frenulum is the functional equivalent of the clitoris because the function of both is as a tactile stimulation receptor. The glans is the functional equivalent of the G-spot as both are pressure receptors and the preputial sphincter or frenular band and the vaginal sphincter are both stretch receptors. The closest comparison of the foreskin sans frenular delta is the labia and clitoral hood taken as one.

Quote:

it depends on the type of circumcision how the frenulum is effected. any bit of frenulum still has some feeling.
Well, yes, the procedure does possibly have some effect. There is a hypothesis that the frenular artery and frenular nerve could reconnect in a free hand method circumcision but all modern hospital circumcisions are done by on of the clamping type methods including the Plastibel device that all terminate the frenular artery and frenular nerve. It is believed that all circumcisions by these methods completely defeats the purpose of the frenulum and if there is any remnant, it is not sexually sensitive as a frenulum should be. The frenular delta is an area the extends from near the meatus down the glans and off onto the inner foreskin in a triangular area. The part you see as a ridge is only a very small part of the frenulum. Infant male circumcision is the functional equivalent of removing a female's clitoris.

Quote:

the foreskin is the same as the clitoral hood.
And the labia. Both serve to protect and condition the glans whether it be the glans penis or the glans clitoris.

Quote:

the sensations from frenulum and clitoris may be similar, but they are not anatomically.
As similar as they can be for two different sexes as far as function goes. What they look like is unimportant for this discussion. They have a similar appearance except for size because they both spring from the genital tubercle which is identical for both males and females up until about 8 weeks gestation.

Quote:

the clitoris is anatomically similar to the glans. off hand, i can not think of any anatomically similar part to the frenulum. i don't think there really is one, since the clitoral hood doesn't go all the way around.
a boy with hypospadias, foor exmple (with hooded foreskin) has no frenulum at all

The glans and the clitoris is only similar in appearance. They are not similar when you look at nerve to brain connections and the type of nerves present in each. In mild cases of hypospadius, there would still be a frenular delta and the frenular nerve and frenular artery so even though there may not be a physical frenulum there, the enervation would still be present in the frenular delta.

Frank


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, Frank. That's the information I needed.

Thanks to Bremen, also, for helping to set me on the right track.

~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH









Our kitties!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
Am I right? Does anyone know what male parts correspond to what female parts, and exactly which parts are removed during circumcision?

I know the foreskin is removed, the frenulum is worthless afterwards, sometimes the glans is removed, am I missing anything? I have an idea for a shirt









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH









Our kitties!























Here's a good page that illustrates how the parts differentiate!

http://www.sickkids.ca/childphysiolo...evelopment.htm (Click "genitals" )

Then frenulum is not "worthless afterward". It is a very sensitive and erogenous part of the penis. How much of it is removed through circumcision depends on the method used. Typically, a Mogen will leave more, but it really depends on the operator too. I've heard of doctors specifically taking scissors to cut this off saying it was now "useless" without the foreskin. I would agree that the frenulum is about like the clitoris in that any light, gentle touch to it can provoke a big response, but technically they aren't of the same origination.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Can someone explain to me how the frenulum of a circumcised male would appear? Is it possible for it to be entirely missing, with a more drastic circ?


----------



## movingon (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi I have been an intense reader for information to give my in-laws for a while now. I didn't have a logical reason for not circ'ing my son. I will say I now have all the logical data I need to confront those that are upset with "my" decision.

Anyway, I wanted to comment that I have quite a history,







: and there have been men who are circumcised in my life both with and without this little ridge of skin just underneath the glans, from the crevice down about (guesses) an inch. For the men with it, they did get more stimulation than those who did not have it - but of course this is from a female perspective. The ones who didn't have it, the skin was stretched tight, and matched the rest of the shaft; those with it, the skin was like slightly folded and *somewhat* like that part under your tongue that connects to the bottom of your jaw.








I don't have any pics or links, though.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Usually, it will be a scar that runs lengthwise from just below the meatus to the bottom of the glans. It will then change appearance when it transititions to the remnant foreskin but is still a scar look. Most doctors try to remove most or all traces of it for a "neat job."

Pyra, the thing under your tongue is also a frenulum as is the skin stretched between your fingers and between the gums and lips.

Frank


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTT*
Can someone explain to me how the frenulum of a circumcised male would appear? Is it possible for it to be entirely missing, with a more drastic circ?

It looks like a regular frenulum, only it doesn't attach to the foreskin anymore (obviously) so it doesn't wrinkle around, if that makes sense. (Where the foreskin is that is.) Its under the "Y"-shaped groove on the underside. Could be just some loose skin there, or sometimes looks like a tag coming out -depends on how much is left. Any light touch there (especially a wet touch of some sort) will provoke a big response. In those without any frenulum, its just bare- and "smooth"- and possibly scarred, with no movement at all.

If you go to http://www.foreskin.org/frenulum.htm you can see pictures of natural frenulae. (Is that the plural?)


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
And yours isn't totally accurate either. From an anatomy standpoint, you're pretty much on the mark but the really important part is the functional equivalent. The frenulum is the functional equivalent of the clitoris because the function of both is as a tactile stimulation receptor. The glans is the functional equivalent of the G-spot as both are pressure receptors and the preputial sphincter or frenular band and the vaginal sphincter are both stretch receptors. The closest comparison of the foreskin sans frenular delta is the labia and clitoral hood taken as one.


Wow, look at all of those technical words! I think I'm in love.









Jennie: That development link is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## movingon (Mar 25, 2005)

cool, learn something new every day.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Yep, I'm something of a techie! (that's not the same thing as a nerd!) Are we of a like mind?

Frank


----------

